# Abzocke und schlechter Support seitens EA



## broggi (31. Dezember 2011)

Schönen guten Tag,

ich möchte hier mal meine Wut über EA rauslassen, da ich mich einfach hintergfangen fühle. Folgendes ist soweit geschehen:

Ich habe die Beta von Star Wars: The Old Republic (SWToR) gespielt und war recht angetan von dem Spiel. Schließlich habe es mir auch für satte 55 € vorbestellt, sodass ich schon einige Tage früher spielen durfte. Bis zum 22. Dezember konnte ich dann auch problemlos spielen. Nach den Feiertagen habe ich nun vor 3 Tagen festgestellt, dass ich nicht mehr spielen kann, ohne eine Abonnement abzuschließen oder eine Gametimecard zu kaufen. Ich find das schon irgendwie nicht richtig, da ich ja schon 30 Tage Spielzeit erworben habe. Da ich sehr viel spiele und nicht weiß ob mich der Endcontent lange motivieren kann, möchte ich auch erstmal nicht länger als 30 Tage spielen. 
Vor 3 Tagen habe ich dann den Support angeschrieben, der mir dann nach 26 Stunden eine Standartmail zukommen ließ, in der wieder nur stand, dass ich ein aktives Abonnement zum spielen brauche. Das war aber beim Kauf nirgends groß ersichtlich (AGB natürlich nicht durchgelesen, keine Ahnung ob das da irgendwo steht/stand -.-) Vor rund 27 Stunden habe ich dann erneut eine Mail an den Support geschrieben, dass ich das Spiel dann gerne zurückgeben möchte, oder meine 30 Tage, von denen ja fast die hälfte schon rum sind, spielen möchte. Bis jetzt natürlich keine Antwort.

Ich find das einfach nur dreist, bezahle 50 € für das Spiel und muss mind. 13€ für einen Monat Abo bezahlen. Ich will doch nur 30 Tage das Spiel durchsuchten, hauptsächlich der Story wegen, dafür brauche ich keine 60 Tage oder mehr. Und die Krönung des ganzen ist noch, dass ich im offizielem Forum nicht posten darf, da ich über kein aktives Abonnement verfüge!!

Grüße

Broggi


----------



## Oromus (31. Dezember 2011)

Also ganz ehrlich, nichts einfacher als das: man abonniere und kündige dann das Abo sofort wieder. Dann kann man die 30 Tage spielen und muss nichts weiter zahlen. Ach ja die Kosten für das Abo werden erst nach den 30 Tagen abgebucht die man sowieso schon gezahlt hat.

Sprich 30 freie Tage und erst dann wird die nächste "Rate" fällig.

Das hat nix mit Abzocke zu tun, noch sonst irgendwie was. 

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl das die Leute es nicht verstehen wollen.

Ich hoffe die Diskussion damit beenden zu können.

Trotzdem einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Schmücker (2. Januar 2012)

verstehe nicht wieso man sich ein mmo kauft um nur eventuell die 30 tage test zu spielen und das für 55€™.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Beehatsch (6. Januar 2012)

Schmücker schrieb:


> verstehe nicht wieso man sich ein mmo kauft um nur eventuell die 30 tage test zu spielen und das für 55€™.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


 
Das ist kein Argument.
Dann Frage ich dich weshalb du dir dann sonstige Spiele für 50-60€ kaufst, sie dann durchspielst und dann weg packst?

@TE
Ich gebe generell immer Fakedaten an (ELV) und kündige das Abo anschließend wieder, wer will schon seine Kontodaten Preisgeben, dann passirert irgendwas (EA ist dafür bekannt das Sachen geklaut, geleaked oder sonst was werden) und die Daten gelangen in fremde Hände.
Lieber ne GTC!


----------



## Nuallan (8. Januar 2012)

Oromus schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Abzocke zu tun, noch sonst irgendwie was..



Aber klar doch, das ist ne ganz einfache und oft bewährte Abofalle.


----------



## Oromus (9. Januar 2012)

Nuallan schrieb:
			
		

> Aber klar doch, das ist ne ganz einfache und oft bewährte Abofalle.



Nö ist es nicht....


----------



## Stroiner (12. Januar 2012)

Frech ist es aber schon, dass einem die 30 Tage nicht direkt zustehen


----------



## Oromus (12. Januar 2012)

Stroiner schrieb:
			
		

> Frech ist es aber schon, dass einem die 30 Tage nicht direkt zustehen



Da gebe ich die Recht.


----------



## dsmbr (15. Januar 2012)

Wer sich erinnert, bei World of Warcraft haben sie es auch erst nach mehreren Jahren abgeändert.


----------



## Oromus (15. Januar 2012)

dsmbr schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich erinnert, bei World of Warcraft haben sie es auch erst nach mehreren Jahren abgeändert.



Wahrscheinlich wissen das viele nicht, weil zu klein waren oder sich noch nicht dafür interessiert hatten......


----------



## dsmbr (15. Januar 2012)

Oromus schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wissen das viele nicht, weil zu klein waren oder sich noch nicht dafür interessiert hatten......


 Mal ganz davon abgesehen gibt es jetzt im Internet gefühlte 5 Millionen Threads zum Thema, von daher ist es eigentlich relativ unproblematisch, auch wenn man das Thema seitens von EA besser hätte handhaben sollen.


----------



## wiley (15. Januar 2012)

Abo abschliessen und gleich wieder kündigen,dauert keine Fünf Minuten.
War übrigens bei AOC,WAR,Rift,STO genauso


----------



## Oromus (15. Januar 2012)

dsmbr schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ganz davon abgesehen gibt es jetzt im Internet gefühlte 5 Millionen Threads zum Thema, von daher ist es eigentlich relativ unproblematisch, auch wenn man das Thema seitens von EA besser hätte handhaben sollen.



Klar hätten sie machen können....


----------



## ILoveJacqueline (15. Januar 2012)

Abo und EA ? Nichts gegen den Threadersteller ist nur meine Meinung. Ich spiele von denen nichts mehr.


----------



## Kassim187 (22. Januar 2012)

Warum whined ihr alle so herum?
Ein Abo, selbst wenn man es testen möchte...setzt einen direkten Kontonachweis voraus! Das ist nicht nur bei SWTOR so, sondern auch bei vielen anderen Dingen im Alltagsleben!
Ausserdem verstehe ich nicht, warum z.B.: "ILoveJacqueline" sagt: "ich zocke nicht das Spiel, denn es ist von EA !". Denn SWTOR setzt zum spielen nicht Origin als Voraussetzung !
Und das mit den Kontodaten ist auch schwachsinn, ich hab mein Paypal-Konto angegeben, und damit bleibt es sehr schön diskret !
Mich kotzt es echt manchmal an, wie unschuldig und verklemmt alle in der heutigen Zeit tun...Jungs, es ist 2012 und nicht mehr 1970! 
Wir leben in einem bargeldlosen Zeitalter!


----------

